# Cypripedium Hotei



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a first time bloomer for me

would have expected a bigger flower....









here are a new Hybrid for me and a first time bloomer too

Bernd 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2013)

Both are very cute!


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the first one. Nice and dark.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

Susie11 said:


> I like the first one. Nice and dark.



"I like my men like I like coffee, dark and strong!" - Airplane


----------



## wjs2nd (Jul 25, 2013)

They look great. If I remember right, you were trying some different mixes. Have you found one mix you like the best?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2013)

The plant you bought as a hoteiatsumorianum macranthos type unfortunately is not - looks like a dark form of x ventricosum to me.



NYEric said:


> "I like my men like I like coffee, dark and strong!" - Airplane



"Of course I mean it, and stop calling me Shirley"


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

